# z31 weights?



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Just a quick question, i was wondering if anyone has the weights for the different z31 years. At least an est. would help.


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

heh id like to know the same thing.

How much is the weight of my 1986 Nissan 300ZX N/A completely stock 5 speed?

i took out spare tire, all tools, all sound deadening material, cruise control.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

anywhere from 2950 to 3650 depending on options, wheelbase, engine, etc.

Your best bet is to find a truck scale and weigh it.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

Hey, BUM, was the 2950 weight on the 84 dry weight?

I know that the early 80's weights were a little off because it was without oil, water or gas.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

With me, 1/3 tank of gas, and full interior, my AE weighed 3090 on a scale at the track. Factor in a few more pounds for a full tank of gas, and subtract my weight, and 2950 is what I come up with.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Mine was 3075 at the track with me, 10 gallons of gas, no A/C compressor and no spare tire. Subtract me and it was about 2915.


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

my 87 Z wieghts freakin 4200 i think its the heivest Z in the world. sigh....ii wan a turbo


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

chillow said:


> my 87 Z wieghts freakin 4200 i think its the heivest Z in the world. sigh....ii wan a turbo


I hope you aren't getting that number from the plate in the driver door jamb. Go look up what GVWR means and you'll see why you're wrong.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> I hope you aren't getting that number from the plate in the driver door jamb. Go look up what GVWR means and you'll see why you're wrong.


 IE maximum weight load the chassis can carry. Works out to about 700 lbs with a driver and etc on board already.....


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

my SS was 3155 w/ ~1/2 tank of gas and no spare. Subtract whatever an autopower roll bar weighs (60ish?) and that's pretty close to stock weight.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

chillow said:


> my 87 Z wieghts freakin 4200 i think its the heivest Z in the world. sigh....ii wan a turbo



Um no it doesn't.... Take away about 1100 lbs. and there ya go.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

z31 said:


> my SS was 3155 w/ ~1/2 tank of gas and no spare. Subtract whatever an autopower roll bar weighs (60ish?) and that's pretty close to stock weight.


 A 60lb roll bar?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

What's it made out of? Lead?


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

3000lbs is not so bad. Not like the supra with 3600 or somthing. But still doesnt beet my 84 celica at about 2400lbs. I got another question for you all. What kinda of gas millage do you get? That is with normal driving, not testosterone filled feet kind of driving (not thats theres anything wrong with that :thumbup:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Xorti7 said:


> 3000lbs is not so bad. Not like the supra with 3600 or somthing. But still doesnt beet my 84 celica at about 2400lbs. I got another question for you all. What kinda of gas millage do you get? That is with normal driving, not testosterone filled feet kind of driving (not thats theres anything wrong with that :thumbup:


I get 25ish on the highway, assuming I stay under 60, and around 15-18ish in town. Again, assuming I'm doing the speed limit in a reasonable gear. The VG30 does have enough torque to pull the car around at 35 mph in 5th gear without too much complaining. But really, life is no fun unless the boost is _ON_......


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> A 60lb roll bar?


Sweet jebus, what was I thinking about when I posted that :crazy: . 

I guess it seems heavier when you're trying to maneuver it around inside the car to mount it...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

In a parking lot 7MPG
55MPH 33 MPG
70MPH 25MPG


----------

